# Info regarding selling house



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

Could anyone give me some info on fees etc involved when selling a property without title deeds.

Also am I right in understanding the banks no longer provide mortgages on properties without title deeds?

Does anyone know how I would go about transferring info to new buyer with developer, and costs involved.

Many thanks, any info much appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dalaney said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone give me some info on fees etc involved when selling a property without title deeds.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Banks are very reluctant to give mortgages without title deeds I am afraid.
If you find a buyer you will need the developer to sign the transfer and how much a developer will charge for that varies. You need to ask your developer if they will sign and if so how much they will charge you. 
The cost at the land registry for the transfer when title deeds are not available is minimal but many developers will add thousands just for signing the form.
If you had a good lawyer when you bought it, they should have insisted on a clause limiting what the developer can charge, but if your lawyer was not much good or if you used the developers lawyer the clause may not have been included in your contract.
Until you have spoken to your developer to find out what they will charge I am afraid that your questions can't really be answered.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Veronica

Looked at my Contract and there is a clause to say developer can not object or charge me anything, so thats really good news. 

Thankyou for showing me what to look for.

Denise


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats good to hear, you obviously have a good lawyer


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Always use an independent lawyer when purchasing and selling property in Cyprus, anywhere in fact. That was a good clause inserted in your contract, a helpful tip for other people to use.


----------

